# Application of a Polyurea Coating in a Fuel Tank



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of the application of a polyurea coating in a fuel tank. I have been working with the product supplier for a little over two years on the field study of the new product. It is highly Hydrocarbon resistant and applies very well.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Hopefully the prices of the plural units will become more affordable so I can start applying this stuff.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Man great stuff :thumbsup: hey what kind of mask you have on? Supplied air? Also, how is the stuff for handling? What you thinning it with.. what kind of pot-life does it have? It is clear correct? More pics if you have em :thumbup:


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Man great stuff :thumbsup: hey what kind of mask you have on? Supplied air? Also, how is the stuff for handling? What you thinning it with.. what kind of pot-life does it have? It is clear correct? More pics if you have em :thumbup:


 
MSA Full-Face with Organic cartridges and pre-filters. This Polyurea handles good as well. It is all in 55 gallon drums. You do not thin polyurea's. It's 100% Solids material. Pot life on it is around 8 seconds. It is not clear. It is a sand color.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

painter213 said:


> MSA Full-Face with Organic cartridges and pre-filters. This Polyurea handles good as well. It is all in 55 gallon drums. You do not thin polyurea's. It's 100% Solids material. *Pot life on it is around 8 seconds.* It is not clear. It is a sand color.


:blink:


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Think I will stick with the decorative stuff. Must be good money though.:thumbsup:


----------

